# Please help!!



## MrJBUncle (Jan 19, 2017)

This posting has been removed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My Brain is fried here too Friend 43C in the shade so sorry no can help


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My Brain is fried here too Friend 43C in the shade so sorry no can help


Sorry i haven't no about music, maybe MrJBUncle can help  . sorry guy .


----------

